# NetBSD install ruined my FreeBSD slice!



## ikbendeman (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know what the hell happened. I can't mount any of my mount points (except /). So far this is the information I've got to work with.

```
# bsdlabel /dev/ad4s1
# /dev/ad4s1:
16 partitions:
#            size        offset         fstype          [fsize      bsize  bps/cpg]
 a:      11593008     430079328         4.2BSD          2048       16384  0
 b:        263088     441672336         swap                              
 c:      58317840     430079328         unused           0           0     #does this seem right?
 d:     488397168             0         unused           0           0
 e:     430079265            63         4.2BSD           2048        16384 0
 f:      46461744     441935424         4.2BSD           2048        16384 0
```

I'm probably just going to scratch and reinstall (using the whole drive, since OpenBSD is... ehhhh... and NetBSD doesn't seem to like to share) unless somebody has any ideas before this ISO for 8.1 gets downloaded (it's been so long since I had a FreeBSD CD that I don't know where any are and I think they're probably old  )


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2010)

Partition *c* is for the entire disk and it looks normal. I am not sure about partition *d* though. You should know how you partitioned the slice when you first installed FreeBSD.

You can boot a livefs disc, try mounting the different partitions and see if your data is still there.

Maybe you installed NetBSD on the same slice as FreeBSD by accident.

Also, it is possible the MBR was corrupted. You should always make a backup before doing anything like installing a new OS.


----------



## jem (Sep 13, 2010)

Partition c doesn't look right to me - it's too small.  It should span the entire disk, but partition e is much larger.

And partition d looks like it's doing what partition c usually does.

Try pasting the output from `# gpart show`.

It'll give a clearer picture of what's going on, including the total size of the disk.


----------



## acheron (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had the same problem long time ago, I was able to  recover all my partition and data. IIRC I've used sysutils/scan_ffs.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't install on the same slice. NetBSD was being weird, and showing FreeBSD's slice as a partition within its own slice during the install... I changed its mount point (it was showing both as mounting under /) thinking that it would leave it alone, and it did something, I just reinstalled though... but I think its weird that NetBSD somehow can't understand FreeBSD's partitions and/or slices...


----------

